# Dutch Annotations Upon the Whole Bible



## yeutter (Aug 9, 2005)

The English translation of *The Dutch Annotations Upon the Whole Bible* done by Theodore Haak is available from Reformation Heritage Books. 
http://www.heritagebooks.org 
The text is a facsimile of the origianl 1657 printing.
Its cost is kind of high. Does anyone have it? Will I gain many insights from it that I do not already have availabe in the Geneva Bible?

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by yeutter]

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by yeutter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2005)

I am looking into the same thing as noted on this thread. 

I do know that the Dutch annotations are highly regarded, were prepared at the instigation of the _Westminster Assembly_, though they are rightly regarded as the product of the _Synod of Dordt_, and that they have particularly useful comments on select portions of Genesis, among other places. Still Water Revival Books also sells it. Yes, it is expensive. I hope to acquire it myself someday, dv.

From the House of Lords Journal, Volume 8, 24 September 1646:



> Certificate about Haak's Translation of the Dutch Bible and Annotations.
> A Certificate touching the Dutch Bible.
> We, whose Names are hereunder written, considering that, ever since the Year 1637, at which Time the new Translation of the Bible in the Dutch Language, with large and continual Annotations thereupon, was published, it hath been the uncessant Desire and Longing of such as for Eternal Life search the Scriptures, both Ministers and others in these Kingdoms (which they have expressed at all Occasions), to have those Annotations translated into the English Tongue, promising themselves a rich Treasure of Knowledge and Spiritual Understanding from the Labours of so many eminent Divines as by the Choice of the famous Synod at Dort were set apart for so good and great a Work, and with servent and continual Prayers unto the Father of Lights, and extraordinary Care and Diligence (wherein they had all Helps and Encouragements), were for the Space of Nineteen Years exercised therein; and we, not only by Information of such as are skilled in that Language, but from the Knowledge of the judicious, sound, and satisfactory Interpretation of some more obscure and controverted Places, wherein divers of us have used the Means to take Trial, and have made Proof, being very confident that the Satisfaction of this earnest and pious Desire would prove profitable to all the Godly in these Kingdoms (desiring that the Word of God may dwell plentifully in their Hearts by Faith), and at this Time most seasonable, when so many are dangerously seduced by the Misrepresentation of the Will of God, through the wresting of the Scriptures, cannot but in our Hearts acknowledge the wise and gracious Providence of God (who provided Bread for the Hungry, and doth not despise the Desires of the Humble, delighting to know His Will and to walk in His Paths), in directing and leading us at last to a learned Gentleman, Theodore Haak, every Way fitted for such a Task, he being by Birth and Breeding a German, about Twenty Years conversant in England, where not only his Faithfulness is known in divers Public Employments, but his Dexterity also in translating divers English Books of Practical Divinity into the German Tongue, and whose Affection and Zeal to the Glory of God and Good of the Church we know to be such, that he would willingly bestow himself upon the accurate and painful Prosecution of this Work, which he hath already entered upon, were he not hindered by such Discouragements as the reciprocal Zeal of the Godly, with the Desire of their own spiritual Comfort, and of the Edification of the Church, may easily remove:
> We, therefore, grieved that the Churches of Christ in these Kingdoms have for so long a Time wanted so inestimable a Benefit, and fearing that, if the present Opportunity be not apprehended, the like (all Things considered) shall not readily be offered hereafter, do, in all Earnestness of Spirit, intreat that such as in Sincerity desire the sober and solid Knowledge of the Will of God in Christ, revealed in Scripture, may with us join their Prayers and Endeavours for removing all Hinderances and Discouragements out of the Way, that so necessary a Work may be presently prosecuted, and, with all Speed, for the Use of the Church, and the Honour of Jesus Christ, brought to Perfection.
> ...



From House of Lords Journal, Volume 8, 6 October 1646:



> Examiners of Mr. Haack's Translation of the Dutch Bible and Annotations.
> 
> Mr. Herle.
> Mr. Marshall.
> ...


----------



## yeutter (Oct 24, 2005)

When I heard that the Dutch Annotations upon the Whole Bible had been reprinted in English I wondered what they would add that we did not already have in the Geneva. 

Joel Beeke did a great service in translating Kersten's Dogmatics into English. He did a greater service in his harmony of the Westminster Standards, the Second Helevetic Confession, & the Three Forms of Unity. 
Prof. Beeke may have done us an even greater service by causing The Dutch Annotations upon the Whole Bible to be brought back into print in English. I purchased my copy today. I am greatly impressed. 

The annotations are of great help, especially in the Pauline Epistles.

Pricey but good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2006)

I am studying the Dutch Annotations now, and it appears to be a wonderful resource.


----------

